# TOE - Toro Energy



## 77TRADER77 (12 February 2006)

Okay guys, read up on this! Check out the Minotaur MEP Resources address by CEO on MEP site (They ceded their uranium to Toro as did Oxiana) and check out the prospectus on what looks like the most exciting venture for any new player in uranium (and BHP has its finger in the pie!) 
How do fellow uranium watchers see this?


----------



## Ann (12 February 2006)

*Re: TORO ENERGY (TOE) LIsting 20 Feb 2006*

77trader77

I tend to agree it may well be an excellent float.Probably difficult to get in to it unless you hold OXR. 

One wonders if the success of Toro will carry the Ox's price higher with it as they own a swag of Toro.

Here is a link to the prospectus if anyone is interested.....

http://www.toroenergy.com.au/


----------



## darian (26 February 2006)

*Re: TOE - Toro Energy - Listing 20 Feb 2006*

any thoughts on this float? ive been give priority offer, should i take it?


darian


----------



## laurie (27 February 2006)

*Re: TOE - Toro Energy - Listing 20 Feb 2006*



			
				darian said:
			
		

> any thoughts on this float? ive been give priority offer, should i take it?
> 
> 
> darian




Only you know the answer to that! I know where you are coming from but your financial position is known only to yourself   you will know the answer as we would the day it floats   

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (6 March 2006)

*Re: TOE - Toro Energy - Listing 20 Feb 2006*



> 6 March 2006
> TORO ENERGY LIMITED SHARE OFFER TO CLOSE
> MORE THAN 191% OVERSUBSCRIBED
> Minotaur Exploration Limited (“Minotaur Exploration”) and Oxiana Limited (“Oxiana”) have been advised by Toro Energy Limited (“Toro Energy” and the “Company”) that the $18 million Toro Energy share offer is more than 191% oversubscribed and as such has been closed as at 12.00 noon ACDT today.
> ...




This baby will fly past .85c on the first day

cheers laurie


----------



## darian (6 March 2006)

*Re: TOE - Toro Energy - Listing 20 Feb 2006*

I'm pretty happy with my decision to subsribe for them! but don't know how much I'll get! fingers crossed. 

Darian


----------



## nizar (6 March 2006)

*Re: TOE - Toro Energy - Listing 20 Feb 2006*



			
				darian said:
			
		

> I'm pretty happy with my decision to subsribe for them! but don't know how much I'll get! fingers crossed.
> 
> Darian




oh damn i sent my cheque in on thursday.... i probably missed it  :swear:


----------



## laurie (6 March 2006)

nizar
If you live in the same capital city as the address of the IPO you are fine as it's overnight delivery interstate is though 3 business days   

cheers laurie


----------



## nizar (16 March 2006)

any thoughts as to what this will open at on friday 24th?


----------



## laurie (16 March 2006)

0.85c------->0.95c  : we will see   still waiting for my allotment  interesting to see how much of a scale back is applied !

cheers laurie


----------



## bvbfan (17 March 2006)

Looks like minimum applications for a lot of people, only got minimum application in one lot, the other is not showing up yet, hope that i get that now


----------



## laurie (17 March 2006)

how do you check what you got!

cheers laurie


----------



## bvbfan (17 March 2006)

westpac seems to have updated holdings overnight, my Commsec not updated though so I may have missed out


----------



## darian (17 March 2006)

i got a comsec account and i only got 8000 shares....


----------



## laurie (17 March 2006)

Bl00dy hell I only got 13% of what I requested   may have to buy on market no......wait I think not   

cheers laurie


----------



## redandgreen (17 March 2006)

a fizzer....only got 8000. 
It's a mug's game.... How can the little guy ever get a break?


----------



## nizar (17 March 2006)

redandgreen said:
			
		

> a fizzer....only got 8000.
> It's a mug's game.... How can the little guy ever get a break?




same here, only 8000..

dont worry though, 8000 shares = $8000


----------



## laurie (17 March 2006)

redandgreen said:
			
		

> a fizzer....only got 8000.
> It's a mug's game.... How can the little guy ever get a break?




Spot on mate shafted!! like to see what the directors got!! we are NOT all equal as shareholders some more than others  :swear: 

cheers laurie


----------



## jet-r (17 March 2006)

This reminded me of Tattersall's float.  I asked for $10k worth of share and they gave me nothing..  NOThinG>!

Tight float like this is guaranteed a windfall gain on the first day........




			
				laurie said:
			
		

> Spot on mate shafted!! like to see what the directors got!! we are NOT all equal as shareholders some more than others  :swear:
> 
> cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (17 March 2006)

Ok now who here will sell on first day trade and take a profit  : 

cheers laurie


----------



## redandgreen (17 March 2006)

In the current climate,  it might be unwise to sell on the first day imo.
This stock could have a real future.
It's  more  a question of getting hold of more at the right price. (might have to sit it out) 
.


----------



## laurie (17 March 2006)

Not a happy chappy with the length of time to return cheques back! 

cheers laurie


----------



## nizar (17 March 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> Ok now who here will sell on first day trade and take a profit  :
> 
> cheers laurie




laurie
this was my initial thoughts about this float...

but after seeing the demand this high, maybe ill hold a few days or weeks.... im even thinking to buy more on open!

coz if first day goes up, it will probably go up the first week or month, before having a breather... its hard to tell really, have to see the depth on open


----------



## laurie (17 March 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> laurie
> this was my initial thoughts about this float...
> 
> but after seeing the demand this high, maybe ill hold a few days or weeks.... im even thinking to buy more on open!
> ...




Taking EME as an e.g who knows what will be the sp on day 1! I assume those who missed out in the public float will try to get some also remember it's only hype driving the price at the moment would be really funny if they are sitting on NOTHING   

cheers laurie


----------



## redandgreen (24 March 2006)

the big questions in life, buy more, sit tight or sell?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 March 2006)

Look at EME as a guideline,

I think if you guys get over $1 sell,

Wait a few weeks for it to go quiet and pick up at say 60-80c level, take your profits guys and whack em into to players that are drilling now or in a few weeks, how long will Toro take to do survey/drilling? more than a few weeks I bet,

Good luck to all those Toro holders, I missed boat, same with EME oh well, you guys can shout me a drink, (or 2, or 3 or 4 or hell just put a tab at the bar!) 


Good luck peeps


----------



## laurie (24 March 2006)

Opened at a high of .89c now settled back to .77c

cheers laurie


----------



## jet-r (24 March 2006)

what a strong debut...

retreating to 72 cents now..


----------



## laurie (24 March 2006)

Back up to mid 80's

cheers laurie


----------



## redandgreen (24 March 2006)

well......
Did anyone buy today and if so at what price????


----------



## jet-r (24 March 2006)

i bought 10000 units at 75.5 cents
might buy more next week.


----------



## bvbfan (24 March 2006)

Sold over half on open at 86c, we'll see how the rest goes over the next few trading days


----------



## laurie (24 March 2006)

jet-r said:
			
		

> i bought 10000 units at 75.5 cents
> might buy more next week.




That's good news jet-r I think that's going to be the bottom sp from where it will bounce back and forth until ann comes through

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (27 March 2006)

hit a high of $1 to-day

cheers laurie


----------



## redandgreen (27 March 2006)

1.06 .....this is madness
scary when stocks behave like this......


----------



## laurie (27 March 2006)

Wow $1.10

cheers laurie and without any ann! just hype   

cheers laurie


----------



## jet-r (27 March 2006)

1.365 now  this is crazyyy

how soon will we see this thing hit $5    or even $10


----------



## michael_selway (27 March 2006)

redandgreen said:
			
		

> 1.06 .....this is madness
> scary when stocks behave like this......




Thats true, thats how bubbles start up...

but not sure is there is such a thing as a "Uranium Bubble"?


----------



## laurie (27 March 2006)

Hit a day high of $1.60 someone knows something but what! surprise,surprise NO ASX price query

cheers laurie


----------



## jet-r (27 March 2006)

I exited at $1.34

made a sweet gain of 76%

a big gain like this usually end with a big correction.


----------



## redandgreen (27 March 2006)

read somewhere that drilling is to start very soon.  (like within the next week..)
Can anyone confirm whether they eyeballed the same article?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 March 2006)

This stock getting to $1.6 after IPO of 25c and day 1 of 80c is very very scary,

I too am now getting worried about Bubble territory not to mention the fact that a big correction will burn and cause market to be cautious of Uranium sector,

But to those who got IPO @ 25c and were savvy enough to sell @ $1.50  :birthday: (Well it may as well be, even with your min allocation of 8,000 @ 25c you made a profit of $1.25 x 8,000 = $10,000 ! ! ! ! ! !     Enjoy it!


----------



## powerkoala (28 March 2006)

Hi all,
I just join this forum. I am amazed to see this new listing stock, fly beyond boundary. I want to have this share, but afraid that will be left over by the bullrun just like my GBE.Any idea, the safe level to purchase this baby?
Thanks


----------



## Sodapop (28 March 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> This stock getting to $1.6 after IPO of 25c and day 1 of 80c is very very scary,
> 
> I too am now getting worried about Bubble territory not to mention the fact that a big correction will burn and cause market to be cautious of Uranium sector,
> 
> But to those who got IPO @ 25c and were savvy enough to sell @ $1.50  :birthday: (Well it may as well be, even with your min allocation of 8,000 @ 25c you made a profit of $1.25 x 8,000 = $10,000 ! ! ! ! ! !     Enjoy it!





Couldn't agree with you more... but Toro is on it's own in being grossly overbought... the rest of the sector has more reasonable fundamentals... If Toro drops like a stone (and i see no reason why not - then again i see no reason why it shouldn't keep going) there will be a minmal effect on the rest of the market - I had a look at the project reports for them and saw nothing to make them stand out from other Uranium explorers...


----------



## laurie (29 March 2006)

Sodapop said:
			
		

> - I had a look at the project reports for them and saw nothing to make them stand out from other Uranium explorers...




Maybe it's the report that's sitting on OXR/MEP desk that may be the reason they floated TOE !! I'm sure they had an idea what they were sitting on   

cheers laurie


----------



## nizar (29 March 2006)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I just join this forum. I am amazed to see this new listing stock, fly beyond boundary. I want to have this share, but afraid that will be left over by the bullrun just like my GBE.Any idea, the safe level to purchase this baby?
> Thanks




IMO the big money has already been made with toro...

Theres a new uranium float coming out soon, u308... see their website... www.u3o8.com.au....

Or as an  alternative have a look at the smaller cap U explorers eg. SAU market cap <$10million, toro almost $200mil market cap at these prices and havent even dug a hole... id be very scared to buy in at these prices...


----------



## redandgreen (29 March 2006)

the "big end" is interested in TOE that is why it stands out.   That is not say say that it wont drop but chances are it might just keep running with a few breathers along the way.
My opinion only of course (I own Toro). but have not bought any more since the float.


----------



## jet-r (30 March 2006)

The correction is happening as I am writing. Down 23cents to $1.1 now.. I think people finally realised the fact that Toro has even dug a hole yet.

I think this thing will go below $1 and settle at about 70-80 cents before drilling starts.


----------



## redandgreen (30 March 2006)

"the correction we had to have....."


----------



## powerkoala (30 March 2006)

1.03 now, still look pretty scary to go in.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 March 2006)

redandgreen said:
			
		

> "the correction we had to have....."





lol you'd make a good politician


----------



## jet-r (30 March 2006)

It looks to me that the current sp is at the bottom of wave 2 correction. The upside potenital is there

There are 136 buyers demanding 1,250,910 shares compared to 63 sellers at 650,302 shares.

record High 1.6
record Low  0.7
Height of the wave  1.6-0.07 = 0.9

Current price  1.03
Distance from record high   1.6-1.03 = 0.57

% of wave 1 = 0.57/0.9 = 63%

what do you guys think?


----------



## laurie (2 April 2006)

Depends what happens with the Chinesse visit! if they sign hold on to the Toro    

cheers laurie


----------



## Fab (2 April 2006)

Will U308 be the new Toro and why ?


----------



## nizar (2 April 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Will U308 be the new Toro and why ?




No, one of the major factors IMO driving the demand for toro, was the reputation of the management team esp. Owen Hegarty from Oxiana. He has made alot of investors alot of money. ANother was BHP holding 1%, though this wasnt important, it gave confidence to people no doubt...

But from what i read in u3o8 prospectus, it looks good, with very high grades at ashburton (upto 37%) and dawson well (>400ppm) projects in WA...

THis will excite the market, and no doubt being a small float, 25million shares at 0,20c to raise 5million, it will close oversubscribed.

Only 5million shares allocated to public (already gone IMO) and the rest for Giriala Resources holders.

Another toro, unlikely, but i think u can expect 40-50c on open...

U sell on open, make double at least, but i mean they hold your money for 3-4 weeks... so u just have to ask yourself, is double enough in todays market ?


----------



## MalteseBull (2 April 2006)

*Re: TOE - Toro Energy - GREAT POTENTIAL RIGHT HERE*

From This Weekend FIN Review - Market Wrap

Pages - 43/44

...." Toro Resources, despite only joining the Australian Stock Exchange list two weeks ago is among the best perfomers.
Toro shares were issued to shareholders in parent companies Oxiana and Minotaur Resources at 25c each.
Last week the company joined the ASX first trading at around 80c before rocketing to $1.60 the next day before starting to ease over the next few trading days to Friday's close of $1.025 a share."......

----------------------------------------------------
Now, Prime Minister John Howard will hold talks in Canberra tomorrow with the Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao, where an agreement is expected to struck over uranium exports.

It's going to be an interesting week for the AUS Uranium stocks.... The AUS companies may want to "jazz the SP up a little" to get the attention of Mr. Wen ? hehehehehe

Surely the Chinese criteria on our AUS U companies will be - location, size of the tenemets and the company's background.... so, IMHO TORO is extremely well placed and should look good for the Chinese..... ))))

...."Toro's ground will comprise 26,000 square kilometres in South Australia's Gawler and Curnamona Cratons, with the state containing two of Australia's total of three uranium mines."......

...."Despite its large resource base, most of Australia's total
uranium resources are held within only six deposits:

* Olympic Dam in the Gawler Craton region of South Australia,
the world's largest uranium deposit;

* Ranger, Jabiluka and Koongarra in the Alligator Rivers region
of the Northern Territory; and

* Kintyre in the Rudall Province and Yeelirrie in the Yilgarn
Craton of Western Australia."........

...."The company was formed through the amalgamation of the uranium
interests of Oxiana Ltd and Minotaur Exploration Ltd in South Australia,
to create one of the foremost uranium explorers in one of the world's
most prospective uranium regions."....

..."Toro Energy's tenements are considered prospective for a number
of different styles of uranium mineralisation, as found at the Olympic
Dam project, the Prominent Hill deposit in the Gawler Craton and the
former Radium Hill mine in the Curnamona Craton.".....

...."4. What work programs have been completed at the project? How much drilling has been carried out?
Varying amounts of historical exploration drilling has been undertaken on the tenement package the past. Uranium specific exploration will commence on listing. Recently some drilling has been completed at the Warrior prospect and extended the known palaeochannel by some 4km.".....


Looking set and interesting for Monday-Friday coming....


----------



## jet-r (3 April 2006)

omg!

TOE gone luny again this morning..
up 10% at opening and now 20% up..


----------



## redandgreen (3 April 2006)

holding a stock like Toe is more a curse than a blessing.  (and I'm serious......)


----------



## nizar (3 April 2006)

redandgreen said:
			
		

> holding a stock like Toe is more a curse than a blessing.  (and I'm serious......)




Unless of course u bought at the float price !!


----------



## redandgreen (3 April 2006)

ironically It's a curse even though I did come in on the float.
PS I am a refugee of the dotcom era......


----------



## redandgreen (3 April 2006)

redandgreen said:
			
		

> ironically It's a curse even though I did come in on the float.
> PS I am a refugee of the dotcom era......



still suffering post-traumatic stress.....


----------



## MalteseBull (4 April 2006)

TOE = Next PDN?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 April 2006)

I would like to know exactly what assets TOE has, I could do this research myself, but remember that TOE wasn't really anything special, especially at prices of $1


So if a TOE follower could, please list its fully diluted share capital, its current mkt cap, its cash position, 

Its current deposits, (wait it doesn't have any)

Well its most recent drill results (hmmm no drilling either?)

Its surveys at least?

Something apart from the fact that it is a Uranium focused company, with an excellent board of directors, good sized cash coffers and good ground holding, surely there has to be something else to justify its Huge Mkt Cap, or is that it, and the pure appeal of the *What if?* type discovery,

I am actually curious to know why people are buying, ie if they are traders simply using the chart, or if they are investors who feel based on the fundamentals stock is undervalued, or just band wagon ie Uranium is the stuff so why not,


----------



## redandgreen (10 April 2006)

the drilling has started....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 April 2006)

I have not once touched TOE, but even I was suprised to see this day traders favourite simply sit there as the drilling ann came out, hmmm it just goes to show its all about the timing two weeks ago and this thing would have gone off into orbit leaving people like me scratching my head and asking why?

Today, it just putters along after the ann, looks like Volume starting to pick up now, good luck


----------



## kr1zh (22 April 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I would like to know exactly what assets TOE has, I could do this research myself, but remember that TOE wasn't really anything special, especially at prices of $1




Y.T. according to http://www.toroenergy.com.au the quarter report is due end of April 2006. 

Would you share with us if you have TORO's balance sheet with you. if you could do that research?  Coz I've been researching for 2 days and I could not find TORO's balance sheet.................


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 November 2006)

Legs here's the Toro thread


----------



## legs (9 November 2006)

Thanks, its been quiet for a long time. Got a whisper on this today.... more to come.


----------



## mmmmining (7 February 2007)

I have very high regard to geologist. But after reading the TOE's broker's presentation, I have to recall a joke: How many TOE's geologists are need to find uranium?

The answer is they have six, and have found almost none.

It is the biggest overheads I have ever seen. Including directors, they might have 30+ people on the payroll, while most companies at TOE's size might have only 5.

They MD is trying to run TOE like BHP, he might have a nice office, and a sexy secretary (Admin assistant is on the chart).

I guess the money is burning a lot faster with so many overheads.....

Now they even dreaming about taking over somebody else, where is the money? Why people like to associate its name with a toe?

I am not against TOE, just my observation, and generate some interest to discuss this sleepy listless uranium stock. It might siting on a pile of uranium with lady luck 's help.


----------



## mmmmining (15 February 2007)

The magnificent 6 geologist finally found some uraniums with drilling a hole!


----------



## laurie (15 February 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> The magnificent 6 geologist finally found some uraniums with drilling a hole!




Their biggest problem is OXR if they get into strife they just cry out for more $$$ but what you have said is so very true 

cheers laurie


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 February 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> The magnificent 6 geologist finally found some uraniums with drilling a hole!




Watch out mmmmmmmmmining....TOE might go for a run........with feet of course..


----------



## bean (15 February 2007)

I think it might - sellers drying up - stiff resistance 83-86 could be soon it will have a go


----------



## bean (19 February 2007)

Could be put on break out alerts more than qualifies, now the question is how high, consolidated for months before breakout now has resistance at $1 but then where?


----------



## mmmmining (20 February 2007)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Watch out mmmmmmmmmining....TOE might go for a run........with feet of course




Good luck then! Maybe they have heard my complain. Enjoy your 

Comments: People might revalue it as a potential producer. The question is you have to ask how long does it take to advance the Napperby project? Minimum 3 years? Might be longer. So TOE cannot be valued as near producer. Buying one project might not be the answer to TOE's problem. They need to be slim, and fast.

Uranium stock is very speculative, anything could happen...


----------



## bean (20 February 2007)

Would have to agree but the roulette wheel has turned up them for a while is it their turn to make a dash? I didn't like then to begin with bought at 55c sold at about 76c months ago then notice they had not done nothing just consolidated so bought back in at 74c and 75c a week or so ago and sellers drying up. I am still going to sell for a profit but when? And do I get a ride? I am a silver trader.  Uranium is plentiful and everywhere so no big deal. Just go with the flow.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 February 2007)

Up over $1 now


----------



## bean (21 February 2007)

Because TOE only took few days to reach the heavens when it first started 12 months ago interday 1.50 closing high 1.40 on the way down didn't do much stopping 1.30 but did try a few times at 1.15 (sellers are now waiting already).  This breakout from a good consolidation seems o/k (to me).
Since 31 july last year avg vol approx 300,000 shares and only 10 days over 1 mil and three of these last 3 (with approx 2mil). Breakout seems orderly enough  TO ME.. (I go with the flow not the herd)


----------



## bean (22 February 2007)

As stated before I am a silver and gold bug. I will have either zero or 80% to 100% of my portfolio in gold or silver. At the begining of this week I held zero.
I am now 25% to 30% and increasing every few days. 
But still depends on a few things as to how quickly I move.

TOE energy will be by last stock to sell (I have about 3 others before it becomes its turn).

TOE, breakout from consolidation has been orderly and with good higher volume it has made a higher high and higher low each day.

As stated this resistance (around 1.15) was one which tried to be support on several occassions and "IN MY OPINION" may take a few days to break down.


----------



## bean (24 February 2007)

TOE has strong resistence 1.10 - 1.15 was I dissapointed in todays results or trading the answer is no.  I do think however regarding outside influence as in overseas markets.  That this move is just (great) . It seems to be consolidating just above $1.00 (becoming support). The move and volume may tell the tale monday and tuesday.  As stated I am a silver and gold bug  (but am also a uranium bug) I do hold share in AGS,BMN,TOE,ERN. was looking long tern Bmn and Ern.
I have also held shares at sometime in Dyl,rpt,dylo, aexo,blr,blro, mtn and a few others except Pdn (my ex wanted a divorce just when I was ready to buy 100,000 can't help bad luck)
I still hold TOE and will sell as I only plan to hold two uranium BMN and ERN (which I have been accumulating over recent weeks) 
TOE still has a long way to go "in my opinion" I will hold  until I transfer to gold or silver shares.  I plan only to hold two uranium BMN and ERN(I hope a PDN that I missed out on.
I do think if US markets are favorable TOE has a long way to go in this move. ( I do not follow Australian markets my assumptions are based on US markets.
I invest in Australian shares based on US markets.  I have daily data on DJIA back till 1895) I also base my asuptions on HUI  and XAU  are the only markets I follow 
TOE has hopefully a while to run while it  Consolidates for a "day" or two. IN MY OPINION".
I also move to cash based on US markets.
Tick Tock


----------



## bean (26 February 2007)

50% gain in 6 trading days.  and all been orderly.. Looks as thought 1.15 is now support next  resistence about 1.30  
I have increased my Gold and Silvers shares to 50% was going to sell TOE but, it still looks good IN MY OPINION
Take one day at a time.


----------



## legs (26 February 2007)

bean said:
			
		

> TOE has strong resistence 1.10 - 1.15 was I dissapointed in todays results or trading the answer is no.  I do think however regarding outside influence as in overseas markets.  That this move is just (great) . It seems to be consolidating just above $1.00 (becoming support). The move and volume may tell the tale monday and tuesday.  As stated I am a silver and gold bug  (but am also a uranium bug) I do hold share in AGS,BMN,TOE,ERN. was looking long tern Bmn and Ern.
> I have also held shares at sometime in Dyl,rpt,dylo, aexo,blr,blro, mtn and a few others except Pdn (my ex wanted a divorce just when I was ready to buy 100,000 can't help bad luck)
> I still hold TOE and will sell as I only plan to hold two uranium BMN and ERN (which I have been accumulating over recent weeks)
> TOE still has a long way to go "in my opinion" I will hold  until I transfer to gold or silver shares.  I plan only to hold two uranium BMN and ERN(I hope a PDN that I missed out on.
> ...





Is there any great reason why this is trading so well? I got it when it floated at 25c and held out til now. They had no results posted on their website only the deep yellow purchase. Was it just their turn?? I doubt it...somethings cooking here....


----------



## bvbfan (26 February 2007)

Perhaps a case of a rising tide raising all boats?


----------



## bean (26 February 2007)

Just before it took off for a few weeks prior every now and then a 50,000 or 100,000 parcels and ocassional 200,000 bids being bought.  So smart money going in for some reason.  Who wants to buy that sort of parcels in a stock that was trading in a range.
Wait and see..


----------



## legs (26 February 2007)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> Perhaps a case of a rising tide raising all boats?



 Did the all ords go up 50% in 6 days....i wonder how many stocks did...i dont believe the tide went this high.....something else...


----------



## Joe Blow (26 February 2007)

Some posts in this thread have been removed due to a breach of copyright.

Please be aware that when you post copyrighted information to ASF you are breaking the law. Tip sheets do not want their reports posted in a public forum such as ASF and many are prepared to take legal action against ASF or the poster in question for breaching their copyright. I know this from first hand experience.

Please take note of this part of ASF's code of conduct:



> 8. Aussie Stock Forums must not be used for any illegal activity, including the *breach of copyright* or privacy legislation. It is forbidden for any member to post personal information about another member anywhere on Aussie Stock Forums.




Keep in mind that you are responsible for the content of your posts.

Just a friendly reminder in case you were not aware.


----------



## Halba (26 February 2007)

This bodes well for Southern Uranium (SNU) float.


----------



## bvbfan (26 February 2007)

legs said:
			
		

> Did the all ords go up 50% in 6 days....i wonder how many stocks did...i dont believe the tide went this high.....something else...




My reference was more in terms of the Uranium price rise rather than the ASX move.


Incidently I am still holding some from the IPO and the 12month date is only a few weeks away, there could be some selling pressure then I believe.


----------



## legs (6 March 2007)

what the hell is going on here...down 20% one day up 11 the next.... somethings cooking...lets hope its yellowcake.....


----------



## nizar (6 March 2007)

legs said:
			
		

> what the hell is going on here...down 20% one day up 11 the next.... somethings cooking...lets hope its yellowcake.....





Moving with the market.


----------



## champ2003 (6 March 2007)

legs said:
			
		

> what the hell is going on here...down 20% one day up 11 the next.... somethings cooking...lets hope its yellowcake.....





Invest 4 Profit said to sell Toe yesterday which is why it dropped even more so.


----------



## legs (6 March 2007)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> Invest 4 Profit said to sell Toe yesterday which is why it dropped even more so.



ummm it didnt fall, it rose 11.18%.....????


----------



## legs (6 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Moving with the market.



market didnt reflect this size move...is it exagerated because its uaranium explorer?? I think not...


----------



## nizar (6 March 2007)

legs said:
			
		

> market didnt reflect this size move...is it exagerated because its uaranium explorer?? I think not...





I think so. You think the market has to move 20% for TOE to move up 20%??

PDN yesterday down 15% and today up 8.6%. What do you think about that?

Any underlying reason. Probably not.

Uranium companies have been outperforming the market for the last 2-3 years. And when your in so much profit, its easy to sell, so in downturns they lose the most value.

Well thats my logic.


----------



## legs (27 March 2007)

HUGE jump today up 13.99% anyone heard anything? Maybe it has to do with the NEW WARRIOR URANIUM DRILLING COMMENCING 21 MAR 2007  ???


----------



## Fab (27 March 2007)

Up because spot price is up to $95.


----------



## mmmmining (27 March 2007)

TOE could be a near-term producer because it has got DYL's Napperby Deposit in NT. You can see the DYL is down today.


----------



## legs (16 April 2007)

up 11.16% toady @ 211pm... nice move... Uranium up today is it?


----------



## Jimminy (16 April 2007)

Uranium isn't up but ERA has forecast significant production downgrades. Less U on the market means more competition for scarce uranium at auction.

All points to another possible 10%+ gain in the U spot price in the coming weeks. People getting in early today.


----------



## SIIVS (9 May 2007)

hey guys i have just purchased a small holding (very small, recommended by a family member) as it is one of my first purchasers. are TOE on the way up or down?

i seem to get rattled on how many uranium listings there are.


----------



## Woody (15 May 2007)

SIIVS, who knows. I think personally I'd have preferred to be recommended into Stellar (plenty of good background posts on here), and have a dollar each way. 

Leveraged into Toe, but also plenty of other irons in the fire, some of which they will be reporting on soon.  And they are cheaper and smaller market capitalization. 

If Toe come up with the goods though, you will be a bigger winner. I hold Stellar, so we are on the same team. Good luck.


----------



## TheAbyss (24 July 2007)

Folks

I will be at a lunch tomorrow where Greg Hall, TOE MD will be guest speaker. There will be Q&A time so does anyone have a key question that his input would be an advantage?


----------



## Ken (26 July 2007)

How did the lunch go?

I am interested in TOE as I am really heavy on SRZ.

Thoughts???

SRZ seems a forgotten stock but has it had some waves.  History says buy below 30 and should do okay at some point along the timeline.

Hopefully TOE can perform well and drag SRZ along for the ride!


----------



## TheAbyss (27 July 2007)

Interestingly i walked away with two firm opinions based on personal discussions, the information provided within the speech and the public forum questions afterwards.

1. It will be a very long time before any of the australian explorers convert their findings into a producing mine. It would appear that the game is purely to prove up resources and sit on them. Honeymoon then Napperby are realistic plans however a lot of red tape and hard work between now and production.

The Namimbian based explorers are more likely to be in production first howveer there are some concerns on what market they will be selling into.

2. I asked for an opinion on SRZ and was told that the opinion is that SRZ have very good Geo's.

If you were to take Greg Hall's comments into consideration and base an investment plan on them i would wait until U gathers some momentum again and when it does get into some of the Namibian based explorers.

Bets of the Australian based are the proven ones in BHP and ERA. 

I had the feeling that he felt SRZ were a more than viable concern so intend to increase holding after the current the knife goes through the market place due to the US situation currently.

All of the above is purely my interpretation of Greg Hall's comments.


----------



## Woody (29 July 2007)

Thanks for that feedback, appreciate it. 

SRZ do have top flight Geo's and are a very professional mob. 

I reckon we have to keep an eye on the central Asian uranium hopefuls. If they hit pay dirt they will be up and running in no time. NMR is one to watch.


----------



## Go Nuke (3 August 2007)

TOE has gone into a trading halt till at least Tuesday...any ideas?

Could be anything I suppose but perhaps its more news on ther Warrior Drilling

With the way their share price is looking, lets hope its good news for those of you that hold TOE.


----------



## reece55 (3 August 2007)

Go Nuke said:


> TOE has gone into a trading halt till at least Tuesday...any ideas?
> 
> Could be anything I suppose but perhaps its more news on ther Warrior Drilling
> 
> With the way their share price is looking, lets hope its good news for those of you that hold TOE.




Go Nuke
Look at the body of the request from Toro - it will give you a clue into what is happening.

Toro is actually a client of mine so I know the reason why, but if I told you, I would have to kill you! 

Cheers
Reece


----------



## Ken (4 August 2007)

Something to do with NEL.

Merger is the what it says in the paper.

Oxiana is mentioned also interesting to watch this.

I hold SRZ so I hope its good and they buy out SRZ as well.


----------



## reece55 (6 August 2007)

Well, considering it's now out there in the public, I can finally say a big congrats to Greg and his team for pulling of an incredible deal. This is great news for South Australia and will create a serious player in the Uranium game. For those not familiar with either Nova or Toro, have a good look, because I would have thought they are going to be around well after this little correction/crash ends......

Cheers
Reece


----------



## 56gsa (8 August 2007)

So what do TOE punters think of the NEL merger - looks to be good value for TOE, and gives their resource base a bit of a boost.  Also takes TOE into ASX300 territory ... any thoughts?


----------



## Trader Paul (3 December 2007)

Hi folks,

TOE ... looking for a lift off current lows, this week ... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## DOC (18 December 2007)

reece55 said:


> Well, considering it's now out there in the public, I can finally say a big congrats to Greg and his team for pulling of an incredible deal. This is great news for South Australia and will create a serious player in the Uranium game. For those not familiar with either Nova or Toro, have a good look, because I would have thought they are going to be around well after this little correction/crash ends......
> 
> Cheers
> Reece




hi Reece,

i'v seriously got to ask WTF on this one? any feedback you may have on their massive fall would be apreciated?
i'm hoping its just market sentiment, but it has been hit pretty hard.

cheers and thanks in advance,
doc


----------



## yogi (13 June 2008)

This ones been quiet for a while. A recent spike to around 40c, and back down to 27c? Any comments anyone?


----------



## squalker (30 June 2008)

jumped in at .24- seems to be spiking up nicely today - does anyone know why or is it just matching the sector


----------



## exgeo (23 September 2008)

Today's Centipede/Lake Way PFS announcement. Cash costs of around $40/lb. Including capital costs this becomes nearly $50/lb. All numbers in USD except where stated.

Low Cap. Intensity (AU $196m)
($164m capital cost / (1.5 Mlb per yr * 12 years)) = 9.11/Lb

High Cap. Intensity (AU $247m)
($206m capital cost / (1.4 Mlb per yr * 10 years)) = 14.70/Lb



> Even a more moderate grade increase scenario of 20% has the potential to lift the project net present value by an additional A$88m to $166m with an internal rate of return of 24%.



Presumably this would also work in reverse too, so if the mined grade is lower than calculated, the already low returns would be wiped out. An IRR of 14-15% doesn't leave much room for error. *USD/AUD = 83c


----------



## oldblue (23 September 2008)

I seem to remember that one of the bigger miners has a fairly big interest in TOE.
Can anyone tell me who that is?


----------



## matt1987 (23 September 2008)

oldblue said:


> I seem to remember that one of the bigger miners has a fairly big interest in TOE.
> Can anyone tell me who that is?




Im pretty sure oxiana (or OZ minerals) has about a 40%-50% stake in toro energy. 

not sure whether the market has factored in much value for ozl's stake in toe as witnessed by how low ozl's sp has been of late imo.


----------



## oldblue (23 September 2008)

matt1987 said:


> Im pretty sure oxiana (or OZ minerals) has about a 40%-50% stake in toro energy.
> 
> not sure whether the market has factored in much value for ozl's stake in toe as witnessed by how low ozl's sp has been of late imo.




Thanks, matt. It's all coming back to me now.

I've just looked at today's OZL presentation and there's no mention of TOE. So it doesn't look as if the company attaches much value to its stake either, at this stage!


----------



## J.B.Nimble (23 September 2008)

Yes, in the merger between Nova and Toro, Oxiana ended up with 46% , Minotaur 7%, and small holders ended up with a rapidly diminishing sp. TOE holders ended up on the poorer side of the deal given the relatively advanced state of the Lake Way/Centipede project - ironic given its politically difficult location 

The PFS wasn't overly exciting based on 80 $/lb but it did come out sufficiently positive to keep going. The announcement feels like it was on hold pending the change of government. 

An interesting development is that LBY are in trading halt pending announcement of a significant transaction. LBY have their Firestrike prospect (2.7km of strike so far) just 22km away on the south east side of Lake Way. I might be joining the dots prematurely but it would be a nice fit for TOE, giving them a bit more scale for the Lake Way/Centipede project, and would be nice for LBY to fund their manganese hunt on Flores. I guess we'll know tomorrow.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (25 September 2008)

Yes - did jump to a conclusion on the LBY halt but it would be a nice little deal for both parties if they went that way. But what an interesting announcement from LBY. A real "me too" play but some huge acreage involved...


----------



## baja (21 October 2008)

Renounceable rights offer at $0.20 per share...pfft so not worth doing right? Can anyone shed a little light on this offer for a newb. My take on it is a thumbs down, any one else take up the offer?

http://www.toroenergy.com.au/_literature/Renounceable_Rights_Issue_to_raise_A$26m


----------



## agathos (7 April 2009)

Hi everyone at Aussie Stock Forum: 

Just wanted to update everyone that I found Toro Energy to be an interesting little stock. (Vested interest).

No one has posted, but I am sure some would have bought in.
I bought in at 0.12 a few days ago after doing some research.

Today, it is 17.5 cents.

OZL, which is in trouble and now that the FIRB doesn't allow MINMETAL to takeover of OZL at 85 cents, has sold much assets to pay off debts.

But in it's official release, there is a sentence which says that it is holding on to much of her assets , *INCLUDING* OZL portion in *Toro Energy.*Do your own research. 

Cheers, if you have any such good updates, let us know too.
Share the goodness
Spread the joy.................

Anyone good at doing the Fundamental/Technical Analysis thing and can see if the next wave of big thing, etc happening to TOE????

I only know that in the last 30 days of trade, I discover a few days with more than 1000000 shares per day of trade.


----------



## nomore4s (23 April 2009)

TOE is running hard this arvo - currently up over 20% an very high volume.

I'm assuming it has got to do with the "Greg Hall presentation to World Nuclear Fuel Cycle 2009" but as I haven't had a look I'm not sure. Probably wouldn't mean anything to me anyway as I trade off TA.

Will try to post a chart tonight if I get a chance.

I hold.


----------



## Real1ty (23 April 2009)

nomore4s said:


> TOE is running hard this arvo - currently up over 20% an very high volume.
> 
> I'm assuming it has got to do with the "Greg Hall presentation to World Nuclear Fuel Cycle 2009" but as I haven't had a look I'm not sure. Probably wouldn't mean anything to me anyway as I trade off TA.




It was also part of a newsletter from Sonray Capital as a buy.

Here is a cut and paste for you guys.



> After recommending TOE in late March, the share price rallied aggressively from 12.5c to 23c high, locking in strong returns for investors in the 19c/21c region. The share price has recently retraced and consolidated in the 15.5c/17.5c range and may be ready for another leg higher, with a target back up to the mid to low 30c region and a stop @ 14.5c.In addition, the uranium sector is coming back into focus thanks to China’s lack of resources to cover its aggressive nuclear plans. See article below from yesterday’s SMH.




I don't hold but watch with interest.


----------



## big sal (23 April 2009)

Yep, TOE up over 27% today.

and what a day for uranium stocks in general, some of them up by big %'s:

up: NTU, EXT, PDN, DYL, WHE, AGS, BLR
down: EME
no change: ACB, FTE


----------



## Trader Paul (9 May 2009)

Hi folks,

TOE ..... is another one, that is likely to get a boost from a significant
and positive time cycle, this week ... 

Updated TOE chart, shows a 50% retracement of the previous downleg
projected forward, in terms of BOTH, time and price to give us a price
target at .475, around 20112009 ..... and a strong positive time cycle
(black dotted vertical line) around 03122009.

That 03122009 cycle should bring some positive news, ahead of 4 other
strong and positive time cycles, in December 2009 ... TOE should finish
the year, strongly ..... and so far, TOE is tracking along nicely, using
that projected trendline, as support ..... !~!

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## panikhide (11 May 2009)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> TOE ..... is another one, that is likely to get a boost from a significant
> and positive time cycle, this week ...
> ...




What? That doesn't make any sense. Some cycle should bring "some positive news"? What are you talking about?


----------



## happytown (10 June 2009)

ann out this morning, toro has withdawn from the warrior jv with stellar (south aust u308 jv)

cheers


----------



## gamefisherman (30 July 2009)

*Toro Energy TOE*

Just wondering if anyone here is following this stock and has any thoughts on their latest quarterly report.....We hold this stock....here is the link to the website for the latest report if youre interested..........

http://www.toroenergy.com.au/

Quarterly Report - June 2009 (1480 kb) | 29-Jul-2009 | 



Cheers


----------



## fast fate (10 September 2009)

Trading Halt !! Requested by Toro
Pending announcement for new capitol raising.
Request for Trading Halt to be maximum time allowed by ASX
Announcement this morning after 27% rise in SP yesterday.


----------



## slig (14 September 2009)

Cameco joint venture announcement today, as well as a 2 day suspension from quotation.  The plot thickens!


----------



## Trader Paul (29 November 2009)

Hi folks,

TOE ..... it has been a loooong ride down from the highs of 2006,
but now, one longer term cycle has been completed and it is TIME
to be alert for a positive announcement, next week:

 02-03122009 ... expecting this cycle to bring positive news

have a great week 

  paul



=====


----------



## steveba5 (30 November 2009)

Lets hope so Trader Paul.

I've been riding the slide for a while now.  Its actually my worst performer in my portfolio!!


----------



## Trader Paul (3 December 2009)

Hi folks,

TOE ... no news yet, but ticking up slowly ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Solitus (8 January 2010)

Been a slow month for TOE, but up yesterday on volume spike of 6m shares - looks like it's pushing above the 15c resistance, as well as broken the declining trend for the last quarter, so hoping to see some upwards movement.

I'm holding at an average of 14.8c, but I'm a newb, not a financial advisor so do your own research.


----------



## skc (8 January 2010)

Solitus said:


> Been a slow month for TOE, but up yesterday on volume spike of 6m shares - looks like it's pushing above the 15c resistance, as well as broken the declining trend for the last quarter, so hoping to see some upwards movement.
> 
> I'm holding at an average of 14.8c, but I'm a newb, not a financial advisor so do your own research.




Look at the market depth you can see a bunch of 35833 shares for sale.

These were from those who took up their $5K SPP at 15c selling out. Once that cleared may be the stock can gain some traction.


----------



## Miner (22 November 2013)

skc said:


> Look at the market depth you can see a bunch of 35833 shares for sale.
> 
> These were from those who took up their $5K SPP at 15c selling out. Once that cleared may be the stock can gain some traction.




This was the posting done last about three and half years back. The company is still kicking but without lustre excepting a recent reference by Australian Small Capital (could be a ramp up) about TOE. Normally old days whenever ASC recommends something there was a heavy selling but probably market understands it more than those flaky advise. Price is still lower than the buy upto limit.
that is not the point but I am finding market is picking up on uranium sentiment and could uranium will come back in 2 to 3 years time ?
Acquisition of Matland by TOE was a significant achievement without any bite on the market.
Should this thread being inactive for three and half years be closed ?

One prediction (Ha Ha) or sharing lessons learnt. Whenever I buy shares the price goes down and when I sell the price goes up. As a trader /investor it should be opposite for me to make money.

Any way I have just bought a small parcel of TOE today COB.

Cheers


----------



## piggybank (6 September 2014)

A big jump this week of 42% but then it's share price is less than 10c.


----------



## piggybank (8 September 2014)

piggybank said:


> A big jump this week of 42% but then it's share price is less than 10c.
> 
> View attachment 59316
> View attachment 59317




Well not now, after today's jump of 42% to 13 cents. I noticed that there wasn't any news released by the company today, so I wouldn't be surprised to see them getting a speeding ticket shortly if the price continues to head north.

​


----------



## pixel (19 January 2015)

I could do with another rally like last September.




This time, I got on board just before the breakout :cool



	

		
			
		

		
	
:


----------



## pixel (20 January 2015)

The jury ist still out whether we're dealing with a change of trend or a false break. Stop Loss raised to 8.6c.





Yesterday's initial gap-up is no longer an issue; today's green candle is also a positive.
Let's see whether buying volume returns tomorrow; I give it a good chance because sector rotation could well swing Materials' way, seeing XMJ was one of today's biggest drag on the ASX Top 200.


----------



## pixel (6 January 2017)

Long time no comment.
Is anyone still interested? (rhetorical Q  I am keeping an eye on it. And got in early enough.)
There hasn't been any news that might explain today's "explosion", but I suppose we'll see a speeding ticket soon.


----------



## pixel (6 January 2017)

putting the breakout in perspective: lt channel appears well and truly broken.


----------



## pixel (9 January 2017)

... almost 2 days later, they 'fess up and call a trading halt. 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01818616
let's see what impact the environmental clearances will have.


----------



## pixel (2 February 2017)

This morning, PDI crowed about some gold samples in Ivory Coast. While Au grades are usually reported in ppm (parts per Million, which equals grams per _metric_ ton), and I'm usually looking for figures from 4 upwards, PDI changed to ppb (parts per Billion!). I wonder how many casual readers would see 700+ and go "Woweee! Bonanza!".
Not only that, but in the report, PDI mention some JV with "Toro Gold" - which caused the ASX to automatically put the same news, complete with delayed Open, on TOE.
I may be wrong, but isn't Toro Gold a UK company? I always thought that was slightly different to Toro Energy, located in South Australia.

Hopefully, TOE traders/ investors aren't taking too much notice, but support TOE on its own merits. That should create a break from the current Flag pattern on the Daily chart.


----------



## pixel (12 July 2017)

Since the WA State Government accepted the Federal approval, any lingering uncertainty has now been removed and Toro can proceed with the development. This is reflected in the chart. I hold.


----------



## pixel (8 December 2017)

it may have taken a fair while, but it's been worth the wait 
target 5c+


----------



## BlindSquirrel (6 August 2020)

This one came onto my radar today. 




Whoops!


----------



## Miner (1 October 2020)

It has been a long time that I looked into Toro. Was totally surprised to see the uranium hopeful has become a gold miner.
When I saw OZL bought a chunk then only I got intrigued back on TOE. Seems lot of interesting things happening including result of a drilling pending to be announced. On my watch list now.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200930/pdf/44n4q7t94kfvbq.pdf - drilling finished
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200916/pdf/44mpp1kxqjqnvv.pdf - oz minerals acquired some good chunk
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200911/pdf/44mklk0czs69y8.pdf - mega uranium sold out uranium holding


----------



## frugal.rock (1 October 2020)

I have had TOE on a watchlist for 15 years... there still listed in Energy sector, from oil to uranium to gold... they go where the money is....

Solid 10 year chart tells the story... I lost money on it 15 years ago.
Possibly the biggest FC I ever knew...
I am not fooled by the post Corona rise...


----------



## Miner (1 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I have had TOE on a watchlist for 15 years... there still listed in Energy sector, from oil to uranium to gold... they go where the money is....
> 
> Solid 10 year chart tells the story... I lost money on it 15 years ago.
> Possibly the biggest FC I ever knew...
> ...



15 YEARS a long time for any investment excepting marriage


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 December 2020)

likely to pop


4.5M CUMULATIVE OF MASSIVE NICKEL SULPHIDES WERE INTERSECTED FROM 250.9M DOWNHOLE WITH AN AVERAGE GRADE OF 3.91% NICKEL, 0.34% COPPER, 0.13% COBALT AND 0.45G/T PLATINUM AND PALLADIUM.


----------



## bux2000 (9 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> likely to pop




And *POP*

bux


----------



## greggles (3 September 2021)

TOE bottomed out a couple of weeks ago at around 1.3c-1.4c and has now turned bullish again. Today it confidently smashed through 2c and hasn't looked back. It's currently trading at 2.25c.

 Some encouraging news from the Dusty Nickel Project this week:



> Of the 10 drill holes that have reached target depth at Dusty, all have intersected nickel sulphide mineralisation in some form, including six holes that have intersected massive or semi-massive nickel sulphide of between 0.15m to 4.5m cumulative downhole thickness (TED03, 04, 06, 07, 11 and 14).




TOE is shaping up as a stock to watch in the coming months.


----------



## greggles (18 October 2021)

TOE on the move today, up 12.5% to 3.6c. No news out today but it looks like OZL have stopped selling, so today's bounce could just indicate that supply is starting to dry up a little and that the next leg up has begun. Think we'll see TOE over 4c shortly.


----------



## bux2000 (28 February 2022)

I have picked TOE for the March comp. I am having a punt on Uranium having a little flutter this month but TOE does have Nickel in the ground as well

bux


----------



## debtfree (31 August 2022)

I'll be buggered ...... the last person to tip this was @bux2000 . I'll do my best mate to lift 1st prize in the September Tipping Comp to show you were on the right track .

Bit of interest in TOE just lately with price going up along with volume and moving up faster than the XAO over the last week. Let's see if it continues.


----------



## bux2000 (1 September 2022)

debtfree said:


> I'll be buggered ...... the last person to tip this was @bux2000 . I'll do my best mate to lift 1st prize in the September Tipping Comp to show you were on the right track .




And may the Force be with you my friend  

bux


----------



## chuckyball (1 September 2022)

from my reading, Toro's uranium play is potentially over as they missed the cutoff to invest/commence activity at their mine.  they are raising the issue with the various gov departments but some say they haven't got a chance of any restart and have permanently lost their uranium window of opportunity.
this was mentioned in their last ASX release:
"
As previously advised, the date for the substantial commencement condition contained in the State
environmental approval for the Wiluna Uranium Project, granted pursuant to Ministerial Statement
1051 (MS 1051), has passed. Toro considers, and has sought advice to confirm, that the
environmental approval granted by MS 1051 will remain valid notwithstanding that substantial
commencement did not occur by the date specified in MS 1051, and that it will be open to the Company
to apply under the Environmental Protection Act 1986 (WA) for an extension of time for that condition
at a later time during the life of the approval. It is also envisaged that favourable results from Toro’s
studies may also necessitate an amendment to the proposal the subject of each environmental
approval received.
"

I was keen on the stock until i read this.


----------



## Sean K (21 September 2022)

This Capex to build a new uranium mine seems pretty cheap. It's costing PDN, BOE and LOT about $100m just to restart an old one. It's a smaller plant, but, hmmmm


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2022)

Sean K said:


> This Capex to build a new uranium mine seems pretty cheap. It's costing PDN, BOE and LOT about $100m just to restart an old one. It's a smaller plant, but, hmmmm



Well, add around 12% for starters.
Today's exchange rate under $0.67 which brings that $270 mill up to over $302 million without blinking. 
🧐🦶
@debtfree 's big toe just got bigger


----------



## Black Eugene (21 September 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Well, add around 12% for starters.
> Today's exchange rate under $0.67 which brings that $270 mill up to over $302 million without blinking.
> 🧐🦶
> @debtfree 's big toe just got bigger



go the TOE


----------

